# CWC W10



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

I have just got me a nice looking, but battered, W10 of 1979 vintage from eBay. A couple of things worry me (although not much!). Is it supposed to hack? My quartz G10 does and I would have thought all military watches would have this feature. It is also very stiff to wind, although it does have a very small crown. It doesn't seem to need much winding to get it fully wound. Is this normal? All the tritium has come away from the hands. Is this likely to end up in the movement?

Does anyone have pics of the insides of the watch? How do you get in to it? I assume you go in through the glass, but how does it come out?

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Simon,

From memory I think this watch should be hack seconds. It is an ETA movement and sorry I do not have a picture. The movement comes out through the font with the crystal removed.

The moevemnt probably needs servicing.

The hands could have new luminous compound applied.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Simon

I have a W10, mine hack's and takes quite a lot of winding! Sounds like it needs some attention.


----------



## simesman1 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks all. I really like my W10, so I will look out for a better one. Anyone got a nice one for sale or trade?

Simon


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Check out the sales/wanted/trade-swap forums


----------

